# tear stains in a 9 week old pup



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

What kind of food are you feeding? Both of mine have no tear staining on grain-free and the higher end brand foods (feeding Innova right now).


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

MericoX said:


> What kind of food are you feeding? Both of mine have no tear staining on grain-free and the higher end brand foods (feeding Innova right now).


trying out Life's Abundance now and she gets home cooking (chicken breast, green beans, a little bit of egg). she drinks Fiji water...

her breeder suggested some plain yogurt, so i'm trying that too.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy had bad tear staining as a pup - it definitely improved when she finished teething, but still comes back if she is stressed for any reason. I used Diamond Eyes, and then made up my own borax substitute/witch hazel/boiled water wash. Both work reasonably well, if you stay on top of it. Have you had her checked by the vet for any underlying physical cause?

Angel Eyes is not available in the UK - there is a safe alternative - Angel's Delight - a dietary supplement which has had good reviews, although I have not tried it. Look at it on bichonhotel.co.uk


----------



## lizzardran08 (Jul 1, 2010)

I've heard that genetics play a role in that?!?! 
I'm not sure though. 
I've also heard that angel eyes while working wonders for the staining was also causing kidney failure in the animals that used it. 

When I got bianca I was sooo worried that she would get the staining also but she hasn't had any problems with it so far and she's now about 2 years old.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

lizzardran08 said:


> I've also heard that angel eyes while working wonders for the staining was also causing kidney failure in the animals that used it.


yeah, i hear dubious things about that antibiotic.  do you have any links for that info?


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

she's going to the vet on Sept 18th.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

> Angel Eyes is not available in the UK - there is a safe alternative - Angel's Delight


I used Angel Eyes for Pippin. Just a few days after we started it, he had urine leakage which we noticed after he had been lying next to us on the couch. When he got up, there was a big spot, about the size of a silver dollar. It was not that he had deliberately peed, it was just leaking.

We quit immediately, took him to the vet, vet recommended don't use it any more, and give him a half-tablet of Vitamin C for a while. 

It did clear up his tear stains, but I'd never risk using the stuff again. 

I now just wash his face with a wet washcloth as necessary.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Angels Delight--i wonder if it can be ordered internationally?


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

When I got my toy poodle puppy off the airplane, he already was tear stained at 10 weeks. He immediately got on the same feeding program as the other dogs...I had 7 other dogs & NONE of them had tear stains ever.

But after ONE FULL YEAR of tinkering around with wipes, shaving, trimming the upper lashes, waiting for molar teeth to pop thru, neutering and every other thing you could think of, I tried Angel Eyes on the advice of a maltese owner. I RAVE about it to everyone. I consider it a miracle since I tried every other avenue. I also have another holistic eye product from my vet that contains marshmallow root and several other things....it didn't make any difference, but the Angel Eyes works....and no incontinence or anything like that. You can by Tylosan at alot of feed stores....its the active ingredient in angel eyes.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks like they ship Angel's Delight everywhere except Australia 
Angels Delight - Natural Dog Tear Stain Remover- medium- 60g Angels delight is a natural dog and cat tear stain remover [] - £24.68 : Bichon Hotel, make your dog a healthy and happy dog


----------



## lizzardran08 (Jul 1, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> yeah, i hear dubious things about that antibiotic.  do you have any links for that info?


No i heard it thru someone i work with i havnt actually seen any proven facts jsutwhat ive heard friends and customers say. 
Like i said i dont know if its true or not but i know we stopped selling it at my store becasue i think they had to retest everything and make sure it wasnt harmful to the animals they were using it on.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

lizzardran08 said:


> No i heard it thru someone i work with i havnt actually seen any proven facts jsutwhat ive heard friends and customers say.
> Like i said i dont know if its true or not but i know we stopped selling it at my store becasue i think they had to retest everything and make sure it wasnt harmful to the animals they were using it on.


some info on Tylosin: Download ucm091554.pdf from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way


----------

